# Stopping a floor from squeaking - from the bottom?



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

A client recently asked if I can help her stop her floors from squeaking. While I've done this when the floors are being redone - by screwing the subfloor down (where it had been previously nailed...) - I've never attempted this where the floors are *not* being redone.

She has hardwood floors through half the house & carpet in other areas. The subfloor is plank - not ply.

Is there a recommended way to 'stabilize' the floor from the basement below? All I can figure out to do is try to screw *carefully* at a 45 degree angle from the joists below in a way that grabs the subfloor planks - but doesn't puncture the hardwood or carpet.

Any advice appreciated!

TIA


----------



## hardscrabble (Feb 19, 2010)

I have used angle iron in 8 ft lengths. The predrilled or slotted stuff. Looks like an erector set piece. I Screw it tight to the joist and leave about 1/4 inch gap between the angle and the subfloor then I run screws thru that into the subfloor. also a shot of subfloor glue on both sides of the joist where it meets the subfloor. before putting up the angle.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I have done it with shims before. and have someone upstairs walking around and testing it. depends how large of an area. if they are isolated then shims tapped in tight may work. sometimes it's the flooring and subfloor squeaking and in this case you'd have to fasten/fill from the top.


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

I have also solved this problem with shims driven in, nailed with a trim gun and glued with construction adhesive. Fixed a bunch of squeaks in that manner about 6 years ago and the client has never had any problems since.


----------



## FrehouseRemdlin (Dec 23, 2008)

Usually shims with some blue on tuem wotks great for spotty areas especially for under the hardwoods. Check out this old how's website on "how to stop a squeaky floor" Tom. Shows you how to do us a specialties tool that works thru csrprt. I would link. It but I can't yet.
Brett


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

FrehouseRemdlin said:


> Usually shims with some blue on tuem wotks great for spotty areas especially for under the hardwoods. Check out this old how's website on "how to stop a squeaky floor" Tom. Shows you how to do us a specialties tool that works thru csrprt. I would link. It but I can't yet.
> Brett


It took me 5 minutes to read and comprehend that post.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

curapa said:


> It took me 5 minutes to read and comprehend that post.



Bet you a dollar he posted using a phone.:whistling


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

A bead of construction adhesive down both sides of the floor joist where it meets the subfloor.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

curapa said:


> It took me 5 minutes to read and comprehend that post.



you did better than me.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrehouseRemdlin (Dec 23, 2008)

hahaha sorry guys! I did post that on a phone, not only that but while going down the road in the back of fire truck. Maybe i should just wait next time?:laughing:

Brett


----------



## Yukon Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

apply a bead of PL to the side joist and subfloor, then toenail a 2x4 in the glue so it tightens up to the subfloorand and nail to joist. or you can squirt a bit of oil on the squeeky nail:cheesygri


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Oddest one I ran into ---A web truss joist system---to flexible--the squeak was actually from the bottom plate of a partition wall. The fix was easy--tracking down the source was tricky.--Mike--


----------



## Mike772 (May 16, 2005)

Step one would be to find out what is squeaking exactly. Subfloor to joists, hardwood to subfloor, joints in plank subfloor, joints in hardwood, x-bridging etc. That may sound obvious, but I have had squeaks not be the typical subfloor to joist squeak. My personal example is I've spent time gluing and fixing joists, screwing flooring from underneath and it wasn't the floor that was squeaking at all - it was the end nailed bottom plates to wall studs in the partition walls. They were moving up and down with the floor.

If it is the subfloor at the joists, I like the angle iron approach mentioned above with squeezing in construction adhesive.

I've fixed hardwood to subfloor squeeks with screws from the bottom of the subfloor. 

I've also heard of guys using powders, but I've never had to as of yet.


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

For the carpeted areas, google a product called "squeek no more floor screws".


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...Pocket screw the problem areas and run a bead of PL to stop other areas from starting...


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Find the area that squeaks and underneath add cleats flushed up to the subfloor with PL glue on top. Squish it tight and nail it into the joist on an upwards angle so it cant gradually pull down as if you side nailed it. Be sure not to force the subfloor higher, you want the cleats snug not creating a bulge in the floor.


----------

